# jungle corns



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

I wondered, is there certain king/corns that people use to breed jungle corns? I will be looking at breeding maybe in 08 and i have an 05 desert king (splendida) that has no partner at the moment. I thought about breeding to another splendida becuase imo, it is a nice example but i think i would get stuck with the hatchlings because they are an overlooked species. I read in one of my books that splendida and nigrita intergrades are found in the wild and the yellow is replaced by white in these intergrades making a nicer looking splendida so maybe thats worth a go?. I was also thinking about jungle corns. Perhaps i could cross it with an amel corn to introduce the amel gene into the jungles? This would be my first year breeding so i dont want to bite off more than i can chew but im up for a challenge. Would i need a king snake partner to introduce before putting the corn in? anyway, opinions please but not just "everything should be pure" because i think personaly i would struggle to sell splendida hatchlings.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

'Jungle Corns' are Cali King x Corn


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

It doesn't have to be a Cali King - that's a common one though. We had an albino Pueblan milksnake x cornsnake at the shop last year - it practically glowed!
Personally if I was to breed a hybrid I'd go for the brightest combination possible - we are going for designer here, no point going for the 'natural' look! Unless you have albino genes already there, or something nice and bright I wouldn't bother - the last thing you want to be stuck with is a clutch of muddy-brown hybrids. Looks is what people have them for, if they haven't got the looks, they may not sell well at all.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Ally said:


> It doesn't have to be a Cali King - that's a common one though. We had an albino Pueblan milksnake x cornsnake at the shop last year - it practically glowed!
> Personally if I was to breed a hybrid I'd go for the brightest combination possible - we are going for designer here, no point going for the 'natural' look! Unless you have albino genes already there, or something nice and bright I wouldn't bother - the last thing you want to be stuck with is a clutch of muddy-brown hybrids. Looks is what people have them for, if they haven't got the looks, they may not sell well at all.


pueblan milk x corn = Pueblacorn


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

jamie-c said:


> :lol2:


eh??????


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Heres a few hybrid names:no1:



 

Corn Snake x Sinaloan Milks = Sinacorns 

Corn Snake x Honduran Milk = Corndurans 

Corn Snake x Gophersnake = Turbocorns 

Corn Snake x Pueblan Milk = Pueblacorns 

Corn Snake x Queretaro King = Tri Color Jungle Corns

Corn Snake x Jungle Corn = Super Corn

Corn Snake x Imperial Pueblan = Imperial Pueblacorn 

Corn Snake X Gray Rat Snake = Frosted Corn

Corn Snake X Leucistic Texas Rat = Pearl Corns 

Albino Corn Snake x Emorys Ratsnake = Rootbeer het Creamsicle

Corn Snake x Cali King = Jungle Corn

Corn Snake x Holbrooki = Axminster Corn

Pueblacorn x Super Corn = Super Pueblacorn

Ruthveni King x Thayeri King = Pastel Kings 

Pueblan Milk x Banana Cal King = Imperial Pueblans 

Thayeri King x Nelsons Milk = Candy Colored Clowns 

Pueblan Milk x Honduran Milk = Camdurans

Albino Cal king x Florida king = Lemon King 

Thayeri x Greeri = Basic Carpet King 

Albino Black Rat Snake x Albino Everglades Rat Snake = Bubblegum Rat Snake 

*Triple Combos*

Ruthveni x Pueblan x Alterna = Candy Kings

Honduran Milk x Albino Cal King x Florida King = Jurassic Milks 

Pearl Corn x Albino Cal King x Goini King = Titian King 
Desert King x Corn Snake x Albino Cal King = Splendida Jungle Corns​


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

How would you do triple combos?? Also if you put the King in with the Corn to breed wouldn't the King try to kill it and eat it straight away???


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> How would you do triple combos?? Also if you put the King in with the Corn to breed wouldn't the King try to kill it and eat it straight away???


triples are a hybrid x pure, so you get genes from 3 different species. Corn x King I believe is very difficult because of the reason you say, but do-able if you know how, and know what you need to look for.



captaincaveman said:


> *Triple Combos*
> 
> Pearl Corn x Albino Cal King x Goini King = Titan King ​


wouldn't that be a quad? Pearl corn = corn x leucy texas rat? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> triples are a hybrid x pure, so you get genes from 3 different species. Corn x King I believe is very difficult because of the reason you say, but do-able if you know how, and know what you need to look for.
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't that be a quad? Pearl corn = corn x leucy texas rat? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Not only did i not write it, i never even read over it:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

good few years ago i tried to breed a jungle(think it was speckled king x corn) to a snowcorn but i cocked up on the eggs..gutting 
if you are going to breed jungles then best to keep it natural and try and generate intrest before attempting as hybrids can prove to be not to everyones taste but you should find a good few people willing as crosses have really been kept a lot(seen a few with jungles,creamsicles and that over years) and personally i think a splendida x corn would look cool especially if it has the dark colouration of the kingsnake in the resulting hatchlings


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

LeeH said:


> good few years ago i tried to breed a jungle(think it was speckled king x corn) to a snowcorn but i cocked up on the eggs..gutting
> if you are going to breed jungles then as said best to keep it natural and try and generate intrest before attempting as hybrids can prove to be not to everyones taste but you should find a good few people willing as crosses have really been kept a lot(seen a few with jungles,creamsicles and that over years) and personally i think a splendida x corn would look cool especially if it has the dark colouration of the kingsnake in the resulting hatchlings


 
yeah, i know someone who bred bairds rats with grey rats, couldn't shift the babies and are now residing in a reptile shop, geting bigger by the month:whistling2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> Not only did i not write it, i never even read over it:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


D'oh!!! :lol2::no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> D'oh!!! :lol2::no1:


:lol2:It would be nice if there was a site, similar to yours(or added to yours:whistling2, that showed corn hybrids:no1:i know you used to have a bit at one time: victory:

did you see my new crimson male?


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah, i know someone who bred bairds rats with grey rats, couldn't shift the babies and are now residing in a reptile shop, geting bigger by the month:whistling2:


See thats what worries me. My splendida had been sat in the shop for a year before i bought it. I guess people didnt want it when there are lots of bright amel and snow corns to pick from although i think they are good looking snakes when they are a bit bigger. I didnt know jungle corn was supposed to be cali king :blush: splendida corn sounds interesting, iv certainly never seen one. sooooo if splendida corns are: Desert King x Corn Snake x Albino Cal King = Splendida Jungle Corns, then if I found a nice jungle corn that might make a good partner and it might make it a little easier to breed as it would be 50% king to 100% king. 

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

This is the only pic of a 'splendida corn' that i could find 

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/Reptilejunky/junglecornsforsale190.jpg

if anyone has anymore id really like to see them. Going by this photo alone though, i think i might side step the hybrid route and keep it splendida x splendida. If i find an example with lots of yellow down the sides and clear markings then they would at least be nice examples of an overlooked king :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> :lol2:It would be nice if there was a site, similar to yours(or added to yours:whistling2, that showed corn hybrids:no1:i know you used to have a bit at one time: victory:
> 
> did you see my new crimson male?


keep on dropping subtle hints, I keep forgetting! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Yeah, your new boys proper nice! How old is your other one - I need a pic of an adult to replace that awful Don Soderberg picture! (seriously! I don't like it!!)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> keep on dropping subtle hints, I keep forgetting! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Yeah, your new boys proper nice! How old is your other one - I need a pic of an adult to replace that awful Don Soderberg picture! (seriously! I don't like it!!)


 
its coming up for 2 now:no1:, i kinda like dons pic though, its got that frosted look to it


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> its coming up for 2 now:no1:, i kinda like dons pic though, its got that frosted look to it


that one looks corn through and through to me. Hypo given the lack of black and the red brick colour to the saddles


----------

